# coding success FULL DSC OFF



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

on f10 FULL DSC off was not allowed stock. only DTC traction mode was enabled. 



NOW it is enabled through coding!


----------



## alextremo (Feb 27, 2008)

If you held the button for 5 seconds it didn't do the same thing before?

Or are you saying you don't have to hold the button anymore?


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

nope didn't work for my 2011 535i msport


----------



## alextremo (Feb 27, 2008)

You didn't happen to see anything in that module that might persist the selection for edc? Or allow for deactivating dsc while in sport or sport+ mode?


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

OOOOO.... good idea... i'll check i was so excited that forgot completely about this. i set it to sport mode every time i get in the car


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

That is odd...All BMW's I've had I get DSC OFF by pressing the button for either 5 or 10 secs, including my F07. Great find anyway!


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

yup it was odd to me too... my e36 and e90 all worked this way but it did not work, the way my f10 came from factory


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

park828 said:


> on f10 FULL DSC off was not allowed stock. only DTC traction mode was enabled.
> 
> NOW it is enabled through coding!


Which code/value?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

@Park828 

Can you please share the changes for full DSC off and for the rear seat heating screen?

The issue is not necessarily that some of us may want to make those particular changes, but the settings and modules changed may provide to others clues that would be helpful in finding new modifications. Thanks.

JEG23


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

for DSC off you need to code

hu_cic 3000 HMI DSC_OFF change this value to aktiv then you're set!


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

That's odd.. it's already set to off in my F30.. hmmm


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

park828 said:


> for DSC off you need to code
> 
> hu_cic 3000 HMI DSC_OFF change this value to aktiv then you're set!


Thanks. Mine is set to nicht_aktiv from factory & can hold the button 10s to switch it off completely. Need more testing to see if it has other effect.


----------



## Zulbat (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if this also disables the adb function BMW added with mk60E5 DSC module? (around my 2010)

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/...de/articles/automatic_differential_brake.html

As standard that function is not possible to turn off.


----------

